# I want to say sorry...



## emjo27

Czeœæ

I would like some help with another translation please. I have some apologising to do and want to make sure that I get it right!!

What I want to say is:

I'm sorry for sending you so many texts and asking so many questions. It's very selfish of me and I guess it must annoy you sometimes. Hope that everything is still okay.

Dziêkujê bardzo za pomoc

Emma

Sorry, I forgot to say that it's from a female to a male.


----------



## PawelBierut

This translation should be OK.

_Przepraszam Cię  za wysyłanie Ci tylu tekstów i za zadawanie tak wielu pytań. Jest to bardzo samolubne z mojej strony i przypuszczam, że Cię to czasami musi irytować. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko jest ciągle w porządku._


----------



## Thomas1

Przepraszam, że wysyłam Ci tyle wiadomości i że zasypuję Cię pytaniami. Wiem, że to (bardzo) samolubnie z mojej strony i pewnie Cię to trochę/nieraz złości, ale mam nadzieję, że wszystko jest OK/w porządku.


----------



## mihau

You can text him:
Sorry za to, ze bylam taka glupia i wysylalam tyle SMS-ow zasypujac Cie tak wieloma beznadziejnymi pytaniami w stylu: Kochasz mnie? Bylam bardzo samolubna i rozumiem ze mozesz sie na mnie troche wkurzac i to nie tylko dlatego, ze zupa byla za slona... Jednak nie mozesz powiedziec, ze zupelnie nie zwracam uwagi na twoje uczucia. Mam nadzieje ze wszystko jest OK i wciaz bedziemy razem.   

JUST KIDDING


----------



## emjo27

Thanks everyone - I didn't have to apologise in the end, but i'm sure that it might come in useful!

Have been trying to translate what you suggested Mihau back into English, but i'm struggling because of the lack of Polish letters. I've managed to do some of it - can you let me know what it actually says because I am very curious, and i'm sure that there are some extra bits added (kochasz mnie??)! 

I would ask the person who does my translating at work, but he is the person who I was going to send the message to in the first place!

Dziêkujê

Emma


----------



## Cynthia F

I think Mihau was being a little naughty, from what I can translate it say's the following:

Sorry I was so stupid by sending you so many SMS messages. Bombarding you with so with many hopeless questions: for example _do you love me? _

I was very selfish and I understand you might be a bit annoyed with me and what's more n_ot only because the soup was too salty *(think a native Polish speaker might have to explain this - unless my translation is wrong!)*_... However you cannot say I'm completely ignoring your feelings. I have high hopes that everything is OK and we will still be together....


----------



## emjo27

Thanks Cynthia 

From what I had managed to translate yesterday, that's pretty much what I had worked it out as (and was very confused by the salty soup bit!).

I'm very glad that I didn't put it in a text to my friend, I think I would be very embarrassed now if I had!!


----------



## Thomas1

mihau said:


> You can text him:
> Sorry za to, ze bylam taka glupia i wysylalam tyle SMS-ow zasypujac Cie tak wieloma beznadziejnymi pytaniami w stylu: Kochasz mnie? Bylam bardzo samolubna i rozumiem ze mozesz sie na mnie troche wkurzac i to nie tylko dlatego, ze zupa byla za slona... Jednak nie mozesz powiedziec, ze zupelnie nie zwracam uwagi na twoje uczucia. Mam nadzieje ze wszystko jest OK i wciaz bedziemy razem.
> 
> JUST KIDDING


This text is a caricature, don't use it; unless you don't care about your relationship. 

The text causes much confusion among non-native Polish speakers and I'd disadvise the author against using similar ones serving for serious purposes. 



Cynthia F said:


> I think Mihau was being a little naughty, from what I can translate it say's the following:
> 
> Sorry I was so stupid by sending you so many SMS messages. Bombarding you with so with many hopeless questions: for example _do you love me? _
> 
> I was very selfish and I understand you might be a bit annoyed with me and what's more n_ot only because the soup was too salty *(think a native Polish speaker might have to explain this - unless my translation is wrong!)*_... However you cannot say I'm completely ignoring your feelings. I have high hopes that everything is OK and we will still be together....


The bit with the soup being too salty is a direct link to a campaign against violence in a family: some time ago there were billboards with a woman beaten up (I think there might have been ones presenting children too) who bore bruises and other signs of being a victim of physical violence. The reason of it being: too salty soup, that is to say: any reason even the most insignificant as it often happens in case of victims of physical violence. 
Today, people sometimes say "bo zupa była za słona" when they see that some mishap has befallen someone -- especially if the mishap could have been caused by someone close to the "victim". It is often used humorously. Serious subject taken to serve as a cliché for trivial matters. 

In the translation one of the reasons for which the person may get angry at you is "the soup that is too salty", but it isn't the only reason. I don't think that physical violence comes into play, and the whole image being that you're a victim and the person to receive the message your torturer. So it is an exaggeration here and you sort of twist everything around and put the cart before the horse. Some people may turn a blind eye on it and show some spine, but some may not. 

I'm wondering does something similar exist in English?


----------

